# I am considering breeding my tiels



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Not right now but eventually. I bought a basic book, but that is not enough for me. I would love to hear from some of you that do this. I am not planning on it for a profit, and I will not be selling any of the babies. I plan on keeping them, or perhaps giving one or two of them to well screened friends. I know that I want to do this, and I have read the basics, but really would like to know the stuff that I can't find in a book, will any of you share your experiences with me? Even links to a thread that you had started? Thank you. Please keep in mind that it is a long term goal. Once I know what I am doing and am comfortable doing it.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, I can tell you it's not easy on the heart, esspecially when they're your babies. Here is the link to my thread..http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2467&page=17-please excuse the begining was -it was a little messy but I decided to continue the updates despite everything. Everything's coming along really nicely so far and #1 is due to hatch in a week. I spent a long time reading almost everything out there from different sources, talked to alot of people and asked alot of questions. I still read anything I find-there's always something new to learn. If there's anything you have a question about I'll be glad to help as much as I can.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Aly! I am sure that I will have questions. Lol! I am forever reading things I would really like to eventually get my aviculture certification, I'm full of long term goals lol. Short term is just to get Stella and the new parrotlets to trust me. Rocky has warmed up fine though. Thanks again!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've also got a breeding journal going for Cookie and Bailee at the moment, you've chose a good time to get interested.  There should be lots of babies arriving in the coming weeks and a lot of real life experiences for you to read.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have never bred birds before but I found a link that might help http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html


----------

